# Lunch in Malibu?



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm riding up the coast to meet a friend who is riding down the coast on a bike tour. We are meeting in Malibu. Where would be a good place to eat lunch on a Sunday in Malibu that's bicycle friendly?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

If you like burgers and fries then the Country Kitchen at PCH and Las Flores is pretty good.


----------



## gestell (Feb 5, 2005)

Try Neptune's Nest for seafood but order at the market counter.....fish tacos are good....go across the road (carefully) and sit on the bench and stare at the ocean while enjoying your endorphin high and then pray you survive the rest of your ride on PCH.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

gestell said:


> Try Neptune's Nest for seafood but order at the market counter.....fish tacos are good....go across the road (carefully) and sit on the bench and stare at the ocean while enjoying your endorphin high and then pray you survive the rest of your ride on PCH.



Neptune's is way north of Malibu. Try John's Garden at Cross Creek. Good healthy sandwiches, or other options like Mexi in the same complex. Coffee, too. Just roll your bike to wherever you sit down.

MAP


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks to all who responded. We met at Malibu Seafood and had a very nice lunch under the umbrellas, overlooking the ocean. Sunday was sunny, HOT, and crowded in Malibu. I sure wish they would widen the shoulder in a few places along PCH!


----------

